# Photography group



## nikki.jar (May 20, 2010)

Hi,

I have completed my Photography course in London and would like to explore Hong Kong and surroundings but just moved to Hong Kong.

Are there any people whom get together for a day to go and explore and take photos in a group? 

Thanks

Nikki


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Whats with taking so many photos of what has been already seen over and over? I constantly see people walking around Honk Kong taking photos of buildings and people. JW.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

nikki.jar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have completed my Photography course in London and would like to explore Hong Kong and surroundings but just moved to Hong Kong.
> 
> ...


There are many photo clubs in HK and plenty to photograph.... for the birds of prey which circle constantly over the harbour and the peak... I have some great shots of Black Kites riding the thermals from Jats Incline,To the monkeys on Golden hill, to paragliders landing on the walkway in Sai kung. Take a sam pan ride through Aberdeen harbour and you'll get fantatsic "life shots" or take a ferry out to the islands and get some nice landscape shots (Cheung Chau, Lama and High island are great for that or cave shots on the ninepin islands)

Kowloon side at night.... Jats Incline...fantastic shots of the laser show and the Island .... same place during day ... birds... the harbour... and if you have a good enough, camera the radio controlled model planes. Island side,The Peak... Western anchorage at sunset, Kowloon at night. Although Kai tak airport is gone( brilliant photos from kowloon city of planes on final and great shots from Beacon Hill as they made the final turn at Checkerboard hill, you can still get good pics at Chep Lap Kok


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

JWilliamson said:


> Whats with taking so many photos of what has been already seen over and over? I constantly see people walking around Honk Kong taking photos of buildings and people. JW.


JW you miss the point of being a photographer. They are YOUR photographs, captured at the moment YOU were there and that moment might never happen again. I have a stunning pic of the moment the airbus a 380 did a low level pass over the harbour ( taken from Kwung tong Public pier{end of Hoi Bun rd}). That moment will never happen again.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Click click. JW


----------

